# How do I retrieve old/deleted messages from IPhone... please help!



## Humble Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello My fellow members...

I have a friend who needs to retrieve some deleted messages/texts from her iphone regarding a domestic violence issue she is dealing with, can you guy tell me how she can retrieve these messages? thanks a bunch for your support and help.


----------



## StagesOfGrief (Aug 19, 2012)

Humble Pie said:


> Hello My fellow members...
> 
> I have a friend who needs to retrieve some deleted messages/texts from her iphone regarding a domestic violence issue she is dealing with, can you guy tell me how she can retrieve these messages? thanks a bunch for your support and help.


If she has backed up her phone recently with itunes then just google iphone text recovery software and a program will pop up to download and you can recover the texts. 

It only works for the last backup though. SO if you backed up on June 1st it would recover all texts that were between June 1st and the backup prior to that. 

So if she JUST deleted the messages and hasnt backed up her phone since she deleted them then then she needs to sync her phone to her itunes and download the program.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Tell her not to back that phone up because it will overwrite any prior back up.

It may be too late as iPhones can auto-back-up when they`re charging if they`re set to do so.


----------



## Humble Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

StagesOfGrief said:


> If she has backed up her phone recently with itunes then just google iphone text recovery software and a program will pop up to download and you can recover the texts.
> 
> It only works for the last backup though. SO if you backed up on June 1st it would recover all texts that were between June 1st and the backup prior to that.
> 
> So if she JUST deleted the messages and hasnt backed up her phone since she deleted them then then she needs to sync her phone to her itunes and download the program.


thank you so much for your time!

so if she just deleted the texts, and hasnt backed up her phone, if she downloads the program to sync her phone to itunes, then she can retrieve them?

what is the program name? thanks so much again


----------



## Humble Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Tell her not to back that phone up because it will overwrite any prior back up.
> 
> It may be too late as iPhones can auto-back-up when they`re charging if they`re set to do so.


thank you for your time

are you basically saying there is no hope, if she has already backed her phone up? but also dont back it up now either?


----------



## StagesOfGrief (Aug 19, 2012)

StagesOfGrief said:


> If she has backed up her phone recently with itunes then just google iphone text recovery software and a program will pop up to download and you can recover the texts.
> 
> It only works for the last backup though. SO if you backed up on June 1st it would recover all texts that were between June 1st and the backup prior to that.
> 
> So if she JUST deleted the messages and hasnt backed up her phone since she deleted them then then she needs to sync her phone to her itunes and download the program.


im not endorsing any products, so moderators if this is out of line please let me know. 

This is one I used previously. 

iPhone SMS Recovery - Recover Deleted Text Messages from iPhone 4S/4/3GS


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Humble Pie said:


> thank you for your time
> 
> are you basically saying there is no hope, if she has already backed her phone up? but also dont back it up now either?


Her lawyer can request the texts from her provider if you're unable to find a less expensive solution.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Humble Pie said:


> thank you for your time
> 
> are you basically saying there is no hope, if she has already backed her phone up? but also dont back it up now either?


If the texts she wants are on the back-up don`t back up again as it will over write the old back-up.

If she has already backed it up over the old back-up(with the coveted texts) then it`s too late.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

WhereAmI said:


> Her lawyer can request the texts from her provider if you're unable to find a less expensive solution.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is the only option if she`s backed up already.


----------



## Humble Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

StagesOfGrief said:


> im not endorsing any products, so moderators if this is out of line please let me know.
> 
> This is one I used previously.
> 
> iPhone SMS Recovery - Recover Deleted Text Messages from iPhone 4S/4/3GS


thank you, now you used this program/site to retrieve old deleted texts??


----------



## lovlacada (Feb 23, 2013)

If you accidentally lost or deleted your messages from iPhone then, you can easily restore it by using iTunes application so, first you need to connect itunes with your Mac OS X effortlessly but suppose if while using iTunes application if any errors occurs then, you can use iPhone data recovery software.

More Info : How to Retrieve Deleted Emails from Gmail on iPhone


----------



## Kathter (Jun 8, 2013)

if you deleted messages, and you want to recover. Just synced iPhone to iTunes as to recover messages from an iTunes backup, if your backup is the latest. but if you have no backup, you still can recover. use the software to recover. read more :recover deleted sms messages from iPhone


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

lovlacada said:


> If you accidentally lost or deleted your messages from iPhone then, you can easily restore it by using iTunes application so, first you need to connect itunes with your Mac OS X effortlessly but suppose if while using iTunes application if any errors occurs then, you can use iPhone data recovery software.
> 
> More Info : How to Retrieve Deleted Emails from Gmail on iPhone



For this to work, you must be using your GMail account set up through the native Mail client on the iPhone and not using the GMail app. If using the GMail app, the linked method does not work, once it is deleted from both the inbox and the trash, then it is deleted for good and can not be recovered.


----------



## tiffanyyong (Nov 22, 2013)

If you have ever backed up your iPhone via iTunes or iCloud, you can restore iPhone from the backup. iTunes and iCloud allow you to restore iPhone SMS, contacts, calendars, notes and settings directly from iTunes backup. After that, all of your iPhone data will be replaced by the old data in your backup folder. iOS: How to back up and restore your content

Recover iPhone without backup, or if you only want your text messages back, you may have to turn to some third party software for help. Even if you don’t have any backup files, they can help you find your text messages back.


----------

